# 98 200sx wiring diagram



## Tacuva23 (Nov 20, 2005)

i need help i want to install a stereo to my car but i dont know which cable means what....any help please?? its a 1998 nissan 200sx SE oh yeah and its my car a b13 or b14? and what does that exactly mean? im a newbie just got this nissan like a month ago


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

your car is a b14, its just the chassis code

12 VOLT CONSTANT WHITE/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER BLACK/YELLOW (+) See NOTE *1 IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 BLACK/BLUE (+) See NOTE *1 IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 1 BLACK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 N/A 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 BLACK/PINK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) RED/BLUE (+) @ CONNECTOR ABOVE FUSEBOX 
POWER LOCK GRAY (TYPE B) @ WHITE HARNESS, IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER UNLOCK PURPLE with SILVER Dots (TYPE B) @ WHITE HARNESS, IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE N/A 
DOOR TRIGGER RED/WHITE (-) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN GREEN/YELLOW (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HANRESS 
TACH GREEN @ IGNITION COIL 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE RED/GREEN (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT N/A


----------

